# My sweet boy is home!



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He was so happy to see us, jumping all over the place. They removed 13 stones and will take about 2 weeks to get analyzed. I am so happy to have him snuggled beside me on the couch right now. Here is a picture of him in the car on the way home. He looks dirty from not having his face washed in days but to me he never looked better. I am so happy. Thank you everyone for getting me through this. I love SM and I love all you guys.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome home little one. Heal quickly. You and mommy have had a rough couple of days.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Yay, Pipper:chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kathy, so glad you are home and Pipper is back in your loving arms. I went to church and then to dinner and couldn't wait to get home to check my computer.

Now you can both snuggle and get some rest. Will check in with you guys in the morning. 

SM Rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

That's great news! I am sure you are so relieved to have him home. It is so incredibly stressful to have our babies away from us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh-so happy Piper is home with you Kathy :chili:. What a daring face :innocent:. He looks great!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch: THERE'S MOMMY'S BOY:wub: KATHY SWEET SLEEP TO YOU AND PIPPER I'M SO HAPPY HE'S HOME

THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy he is home with you!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome home Pipper!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad you are home with your mommy and daddy Pipper. Heal quickly!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that little Pipper is home again with his family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili:Yay!!!!! For Pipper!!!!! I'm so happy that he's home with you!!!Praying for a speedy recovery!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Great news!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So happy he is home with you. I knew he would not blame you because Penny did not blame us for leaving her at the vets but was happy to see us. Enjoy him, love him and protect him as you have this week.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

So glad your little man is home. He is going to feel so much better in a day or so. And I'm sure he's going to be extra spoiled, but he deserves it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:arty: Yea, Pipper. How was the drive? Did it snow? How's he doing tonight? So glad he's home with his family again and the surgery went well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad he's home!!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He is looking good & obviously happy to be home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub2::wub2:


:sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


Oh Happy Day! Welcome Home Pipper. We missed you!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy for you and Pipper that he's finally home!:chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper had a good night, not a peep out of him. I kind of half lay awake listening for any indication he could be in pain but he did real good. The hard plastic cone he has to wear is annoying. I will go to our pet store today to see if they have a soft one but I don't expect to find anything here in our small town. Our drive yesterday was snowy but there was no wind blowing it around so it wasn't bad. Would have been better if they plowed the roads. The first thing he did when we got home was go to his food dish looking for supper. A little pain isn't going to stop him from eating. :HistericalSmiley: Here is Pipper this morning resting on his Dad's lap, looking so content to be home where he belongs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

He looks so content. There's no place like home and so glad he's finally back with you and your husband.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks GREAT Kathy! My 2 would be exactly the same about food. . . I love it that they are easy eaters!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah! that's great to hear. I'm sure you are happy waking up this morning with your little guy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have to laugh at my little goof. He likes food so much that he gets excited for his medications. Guess he thinks its food. :HistericalSmiley:. He is on TRAMADOL for pain, MELOXICAM as an inflammatory and CLAMAVOX antibiotic until they get back the results of the urine culture in case there was an infection. Thats a lot of medications.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy for you and Pipper! He looks great!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, so happy he's home again!

Sending lots of healing wishes the way to you! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonderful news!!:chili::chili: He looks so happy to be home...:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He looks pretty neglected. The eye boogers were ridiculous from no face washings, he has lots of tear stains now, maybe from the different water (?), he has a bald belly, a bald paw from the IV and a bald spot on his back. They told me why they shaved his back but it didn't sink in what they said because I was too busy petting him and the hair on his sides is dyed pink from the antiseptic.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathy-what a sweet boy on his daddy's lap. I am so happy he is not in a lot of pain post op. :chili: Do they make an incision on his belly? I'm clueless on how they remove the stones.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Kathy-what a sweet boy on his daddy's lap. I am so happy he is not in a lot of pain post op. :chili: Do they make an incision on his belly? I'm clueless on how they remove the stones.


Ya he has quit a large incision on his belly. Stitches stay in for 10 - 14 days.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure glad that he had such a good nights rest and hope that you will get some much needed rest today now that Pipper is home again.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to hear that he had a good night. He looks so relaxed on his daddy. He is right where he wants to be. 

Sending him lots of hugs and good wishes:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gosh--I wish you could find this collar for him. E-collar, it is so nice. It's makes a nice pillow when sleeping and they can see around in it. It lays flat so its not confining. but they can't chew on the stitches. I got it at the vet hospital. My reg vet didn't carry them. They have to fit to his neck size. An ER hosp might have them. I'd mail you mine but it would be too small for Piper. 

I bought a blow up e-collar at our big name pet store before his surgery that I liked better than the cone for sure. but his surgeon gave us this blue flat one. I am glad I have it on hand now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy I love the pictures, there's nothing like home, so glad he's feeling better.
Gosh I have been thinking of getting Matilda's topknot chalked pink, Pipper bet her to it lol


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy he is home and safe in your arms! Please give him lots of love from all of us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - so glad Pipper's doing so well. Remember that we all said it will be harder on him than you...yup you're up all night watching him and he's sawing logs He's so cute on your DH's lap. So he could rock the pink for Valentine's day. :wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Pipper looks so happy to be home. I'm glad he's back, Kathy. Give him kisses from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He looks beautiful to me! Pink fur and all. :wub: Welcome home Pipper. Your mommy and daddy missed you very much.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He looks so happy. Let's face it vets are not into the proper face grooming. I have the same collar that sammiemom put up. I got it from my vet after Cody was neutered 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy that he is home and all is well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just doing a check to see how Pipper is today? Kisses little guy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to call our regular vet in an hour when they open to see if they can take a look at his belly. The incision looks good but his belly area is very red. It was just a tiny bit red yesterday and it looked like it might have just been irritated from shaving but today its redder. Needless to say I'm getting myself all worried again.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope all is well! Try not to worry.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Took Pipper to vet this morning because his belly is very red. Thank goodness its just bruising and they said the incision looks very good! :chili:. I can't wait till he's back to his normal self.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so glad everything went well! May he have a speedy recovery!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathy--So glad your Piper ok. :thumbsup: 

I had kinda same thing happen on Sunday. They drew blood on Sammie neck area last week. Well--I saw it then but OMG when I bathed him yesterday it was much worse. :w00t: I was going to call vet but I figure it is the same bruising. Others here had it too. But boy it can shock you to when you see all that dark red/bruising if you never seen it before.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Kathy--So glad your Piper ok. :thumbsup:
> 
> I had kinda same thing happen on Sunday. They drew blood on Sammie neck area last week. Well--I saw it then but OMG when I bathed him yesterday it was much worse. :w00t: I was going to call vet but I figure it is the same bruising. Others here had it too. But boy it can shock you to when you see all that dark red/bruising if you never seen it before.


If it would have been purple I would have known it was bruising but its bright red. Vet said it will turn purple and it shows up so much because of the fair skin. Here's my sweetie this morning.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome back Pipper! So glad that everything went well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMD--I love Piper. What a luvbug :wub:all cozy in his bed. I wish I could hug him. :innocent:

Your right, Sammie's is already darker. I wasn't sure right away what to think. yuk! It really shows up on that wet pink skin too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so glad all is well.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P.......Please don't ask me for an autograph, I am too tired:smstarz:

I.......I know I am now a celebrity on SM :hat:

P.......Putting me through this was no fun :w00t:

P.......Physicians and nurses were looking for precious diamonds in my belly:smpullhair:

E.......Eventually they got the hint: Got stones? :duh oh:

R.......Remember to praise me for going through this!:aktion033:




*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> P.......Please don't ask me for an autograph, I am too tired:smstarz:
> 
> I.......I know I am now a celebrity on SM :hat:
> 
> ...




Sammy:aktion033: soooooo cute


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> P.......Please don't ask me for an autograph, I am too tired:smstarz:
> 
> I.......I know I am now a celebrity on SM :hat:
> 
> ...


 I love it Sammy. Its true, Pipper is a celebrity here but I really wish he wasn't. I wish he was just an ordinary little fluff who didn't have to go through this.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome home Pipper! and Mommy, you're doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy -- I'm so happy that he's home and that all of the stones have been removed. I know how releived you must be.

Continuing prayers for your both.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pipper is looking good, I'm so glad he's back home in your arms! I love the snuggly pic in the bed and now mommy can take care of him the right way


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm trying to catch up a little... sooooo very happy all went well for your little man! Pipper,.... your photos are so sweet... want to just give you a big hug! ...hurry and get healed!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome home! I know you are thrilled to have him back in your arms.


----------

